# العائلة المسيحية ودورها في الكنيسة



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2010)

القسم الأول : العائلة في سر الزواج 

حين نقول عن الكنيسة إنها جماعة المؤمنين بالمسيح وبتعليمه ورسالته فهذا يعني إنها من جماعات مصغرة ، هي العائلات المسيحية التي من خلالها يتوصل نشر المسيح .

والعائلة المسيحية يرتبط وجودها بالكنيسة التي هي أم روحية تلد العائلة وتتعهدها بالعناية ، وتغذيها بكلمة الله وبالاسرار ، وترافق مسيرتها حتى لحظة الرحيل ، والإنطلاق إلى بيت الآب السماوي .

بفضل هذه الفيض من النِعَم الالهية المتدفقّ من قلب الكنيسة النابض بحياة الله، تصبح العائلة شيئاً فشيئاً ، إذا ما انقادت فعلاً لعمل الروح القدس، جماعة مخلَّصة، تنهل من ينابيع الخلاص ما تحاجه في مسيرتها، بغية أن تتحول مع الوقت ، وبقوّة الروح عينه ، إلى جماعة مخلّصة ، تشارك في نبوّة المسيح وكهنوته وملوكيته .

وهذا ما عبَّر عنه قداسة البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني ، حيث يقول إن " من أهم وظائف العائلة المسيحية، وظيفتها الكنسية: أعني تلك التي تضعها في خدمة بناء ملكوت الله ، على مرّ العصور ، بمشاركتها في حياة الكنيسة ورسالتها ".

" ولكي نحسن فهم أساس هذه المشاركة وماهيتها وخصائصها ، لا بدّ من التعمق في بحث ما يشدّ الكنيسة إلى العائلة المسيحية من روابط عديدة حميمة تجعل من العائلة شبه " كنيسة مصغَّرة " (كنيسة منزلية ) ، بحيث تكون هذه العائلة بدورها صورة حيَّة وتجسيداً في الزمن لسرّ الكنيسة " (أرشاد رسولي عدد 49) 

القسم الثاني : العائلة المسيحية جماعة إيمان : دورها النبوي 

تبدأ مسيرة العائلة يوم تسمع كلمة الله من فم الكنيسة ، ومثل الكنيسة تصغي اليه يدعوها إلى أن تدخل في سرّ الخلاص . وما الإيمان سوى هذا الوعي لتصميم الله الخلاصي وللعائلة بالذات ، والخضوع البنوي لمشيئته القدوسة. 

1-العائلة مدرسة إيمان 

أن تؤمنم العائلة، فهذا يعني عملياً :

* أنها اكتشفت معنى وجودها، وكيف أنها وهبت، مثل كل البشر، نعمة الحياة بفضل محبة الهية مجانية .

* انها اذاً، بعيداً عن كل فلسفة مبنية على الصدفة أو على المادية الملحدة، تنعم برعاية الله في كافة مراحل حياتها، قبل الزواج وبعده.

* إن لقاء الخطبين نفسه على دروب الحياة، وفي مرحلة الاستعداد للزواج يدخل في إطار مسيرة إيمان تجعلها يكتشفان من جديد وعد عمادهما، ويريخان في نفسيهما هذا الوعد، ويلتزمان عن وعي طريق المسيح في حالة الزواج.

* إن تبادل العهود أمام الربّ، إعلان إيمان في الكنيسة ومع الكنيسة بتصميم الله للعائلة واستعداد للطاعة.

وبقدر ما تكون إنطلاقة الحياة الزوجية على هذا المستوى من الوعي لسرّ حضور الله وعمله في حياة العائلة، تصبح الحياة الزوجية كلها مسيرة إيمان ، يمكن للعائلة من خلالها أن ترى كل شيء وأن تقرأ الاحداث على ضوء هذا الاختبار الايماني، فتتحول شيئاً فشيئاً الى مدرسة إيمان ينشأ فيها الاولاد ، ونور الربّ يلوح باستمرار في أفق حياتهما، أقوى من كل غيوم الحياة وأعاصيرها.

2-العائلة مدرسة حياة

الايمان الحقيقي لا بدّ له، لكي ينمو ويدوم، من أن يترجم أعمالاً تجسّده وتكون برهاناً حسّياً على مصداقية العقيدة التي يقوم عليها من جهة، وعلى أنه قابل للعيش والتطبيق من جهة أخرى.

ويمكن أن نلخّص رسالة العائلة، المطلوب منها أن تكون مدرسة حياة، بما يلي:

* أن تكون فعلاً شركة أشخاص ، لكل منهم مكانته واحترامه فيها، ودوره في بنائها، أطفلاً كان أم شاباً، كهلاً أم عجوزاً ، متعافياً أم مريضاً، صحيح البنية أم معافاً.

* أن تصبح على مثال الكنيسة، أمّا ومعلَمة، تربّي على القيم السامية، على روح الصدق والغفران ، علبى روح الخدمة بفرح، على القيام بالواجب بتفانٍ وإخلاص، وعلى المشاركة الواعية في سرّ الصليب، من خلال الصعوبات التي يواجهها في تربية اولادهم ، وكل إختبارات الالم وحتى الموت ، التي تتعرض العائلة في مسيرتها ، وتعرف كيف تجابهها بروح الإيمان الواثق والرجاء المستنير بنور القيامة . 

الحياة العائلية

إن الروح القدس يعمل بأعضاء الكنيسة الكاثوليكية لتقديسهم ، بالعائلة ومن خلال العائلة ، فيقود المؤمنين إلى الطريق والحق والحياة ، باتباع تعاليم الكنيسة فيما يتعلق بالإيمان والأخلاق من خلال الطاعة للسلطة الكنسية التي تتمثل بالأساقفة وقداسة البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني .

الغرائز والشهوات :

الله خلق كل شيء حسن ، ولكن عندما خلق الإنسان قال إنه حسنٌ جداً ، ولكن بسقوطه بفخ الشيطان ، الذي استعمل ارادة وحرية الانسان، ليوقعه بالخطيئة ويقوده إلى الموت ليخسر النعمة والحياة الأبدية. وبما إن الانسان محدود وضعيف فلا يقدر أن يخلص نفسه بنفسه، فهو بحاجة إلى مخلص ليخلصه من التجارب اليومية وهذا المخلص هو المسيحِ يسوع .من بعد سر المعمودية التي تغسل الخطيئة الأصلية تبقى الرواسب، التي سماها أباء الكنيسة بالشهوات، وهي التي تدفعنا من جديد إلى السقوط بالخطيئة . والإنسان يعاني من الشهوات كل أيام حياته ، ولكن الله يقدر دائماً أن يغفر لنا بسر التوبة .

احترام قدسية الحياة

نقل الحياة، ومع الحياة “نقل الصورة الالهية من إنسان إلى إنسان بواسطة الإيلاد ” مسؤولية كبرى ودقيقة ، تقتضي من العائلة المسيحية الرجوع الدائم إلى تعاليم الكنيسة وتوجيهاتها ، خاصةً وأن الكنيسة تحظِّر من استعمال أي وسائل غير طبيعية لمنع الحمل ، ومن أي مساس بكرامة الشخص البشري منذ لحظة الحمل به ، كما ترفض رفضاً قاطعاً أي تلاعب بعطية الحياة باسم التطور العلمي والأبحاث الناشطة في هذا المجال . وأية محاولة لقتل الأجنة البشرية قبل ولادتها. فالحياة البشرية هي بالواقع في نظر الكنيسة مقدسة ، لأنها ، منذ بدايتها ، تحقيق لعمل الله الخالق ، وتبقى أبداً في علاقة خاصة معه وهو غايتها الوحيدة . فالله وحده هو سيد الحياة من بدايتها إلى نهايتها . وليس لأحد ، في أي ظرف كان ، أن يدعّي لذاته الحق في قتل كائن بشري قتلاً مباشراً. ​


----------



## النهيسى (22 يناير 2010)

*موضوع جميل جدا ومجهود رائع أم النور تكون معاكم​*


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2010)

ميرسي يا نهيسيربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## candy shop (22 يناير 2010)

موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااائع ومهم 

شكرااااااااااااااا روزى 

ربنا يرعاكى
​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2010)

نورتي يا حبيبتي بمرورك العسل زيك


----------



## +febronia+ (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليك​


----------



## روزي86 (27 يناير 2010)

نورتي يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------

